# Basement Bath



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Cut, floor cleaned, and underslab roughed.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I love that bucket level for your floor drain 

Nice work

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

That's the closet flange. It's set up about a 1/4", but the damn thing kept riding up on me. They said it's gonna be linoleum. If it changes to tile, I'll add a closet flange extender.


----------



## Pipe Dreams (Feb 10, 2011)

How's that tub/shower vented? Don't quite get why you rolled the wye....


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

2" pipe (one pipe size larger ), within 8' of vented line. 

Wc does not flush past the tub drain.


----------



## Pipe Dreams (Feb 10, 2011)

I would have just left the wye on a flat and the sink would have wet vented it. I was always under the impression that once you jumped up the vent was killed. Does the vent on the pump/pit count as a vent for the bath ...like if it was just a toilet would the 2" vent on the pump be sufficient or would a supplementary vent need to be cut into the line?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

The lav is wet venting the tub. I can't think of a code requirement that says the 3 x 2 wye can't be vertical. (it's not a combination waste and vent) I wanted to get the trap arm up a bit. If I would have rolled it up in the trap arm, it's the same but only different.

The 2" vent for the pit also puts the tub between 2 vents.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice, clean, tight.:icon_biggrin:


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks nice and clean but by any definition that tub is gonna end up as an s-trap. We have to keep ours on the same horizontal plane to maintain the vent.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

We don't.

If the line is one size larger, you are allowed to connect to the vented line below the weir of the trap. It is not considered an s trap if the trap arm length is more than 2 times the diameter of the trap arm size. 3" in this case.


----------



## Eric (Jan 10, 2011)

We've been using the Liberty Basins for ejector baths. They come prepiped with with pump and the floats are set already. Plus there is an access cover within the cover for inspection of any future issues without removing the whole cover where the pump and vent lines go thru, and it has a solid 4" pipe inlet ready for a 4" clamp instead of the old style we used that was a 4" hub and had to be caulked in.


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> We don't.
> 
> If the line is one size larger, you are allowed to connect to the vented line below the weir of the trap. It is not considered an s trap if the trap arm length is more than 2 times the diameter of the trap arm size. 3" in this case.


In canada are limited to no more fall than pipe size.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Eric said:


> We've been using the Liberty Basins for ejector baths. They come prepiped with with pump and the floats are set already. Plus there is an access cover within the cover for inspection of any future issues without removing the whole cover where the pump and vent lines go thru, and it has a solid 4" pipe inlet ready for a 4" clamp instead of the old style we used that was a 4" hub and had to be caulked in.


My buddy uses them, and loves them. We were talking about it a week ago. I was gonna try it out, but none of my local suppliers carry them.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes, one of the fixture waste requirements for a fixture with a p-trap is that the fall of the fixture outlet pipe is not to exceed one waste pipe diameter. So, as defined by Ontario Plumbing Code, what you have there is a "S" Trap. But hey, if it's ok where you are, that would sure make things easier... 

Nice clean install though. Looks good.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Pipe Dreams said:


> How's that tub/shower vented? Don't quite get why you rolled the wye....


 My guess would be because he didn't want to have to dig it any deeper for the trap.


----------



## timplmbr (Mar 16, 2011)

looks clean and sharp, looks great:thumbsup:


----------



## d78coots (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry for my ignorance, but how is the WC vented?


----------



## d78coots (Mar 30, 2009)

d78coots said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but how is the WC vented?


Horizontal wet vent from lab and tub?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Concrete done, tub set.


----------



## MD plumber (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks good. I'm not too crazy about useing toilet flanges with metallic rings like that but to each ther own. Does your local code require you to fill in around the tub waste?? Here in Maryland we have to because of Radon.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Tub is S trapped if in my neck of the woods. We would have also put in a left hand tub. Nothing wrong with a right hand I guess, just seems backwards to me.


----------



## Pipe Dreams (Feb 10, 2011)

Pipe Rat said:


> Tub is S trapped if in my neck of the woods. We would have also put in a left hand tub. Nothing wrong with a right hand I guess, just seems backwards to me.


I would think it would be better to have the valve and waste in an accessible wall rather than buried on an outside wall. Why would you "have to put in a left hand tub"?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I build a box out of Wonderboard, with a bottom, in place. Seal it with (Oh man...) silicone. The trap arm for the tub is through a tight hole. 

No s trap here. 

Right hand tub seemed logical. No reaching over the wc to turn it on, plus drain and faucet are more easily accesable.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Nother fromthe front. 

Wolverine faucet, and waste.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

PD I didn't mean we would "have to" put in a left hand tub, I meant I "would have" put in a left hand tub. Not knocking it. It just seems backwards for a standard 3 piece full bath to not have all the fixtures on the same wall. 

Also an S trap is an S trap where ever you are. I guess they let you do it that way though. Works looks good BTW.


----------



## MD plumber (Jan 11, 2011)

I like the shower control on an accessible wall. You never know when it is going to need to be replaced or when the HO wants it replaced.


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

MD plumber said:


> Looks good. I'm not too crazy about useing toilet flanges with metallic rings like that but to each ther own. Does your local code require you to fill in around the tub waste?? Here in Maryland we have to because of Radon.


It looks like a Sioux Chief TKO stainless flange! Have you used them!? I have never seen one corrode..


----------



## poptop (Mar 17, 2011)

here in illinoyed we'd have to separate vent the wc, the shower, back vent the lav, and vent the pit. were a little vent happy here


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PeckPlumbing said:


> It looks like a Sioux Chief TKO stainless flange! Have you used them!? I have never seen one corrode..


Yep thats my choice for closet flanges...

Stainless is the way to go!:thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Real Live Plumber, good looking rough. Nice to see copper and brass behind that tub.

Do you prefer setting closet flange during the rough-in? With pvc, I always stub-up with 4" riser and test-cap during the rough-in. Then install the flange during the final. For me, I find it easier to install the closet flange when I set the W/C.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Real Live Plumber, good looking rough. Nice to see copper and brass behind that tub.
> 
> Do you prefer setting closet flange during the rough-in? With pvc, I always stub-up with 4" riser and test-cap during the rough-in. Then install the flange during the final. For me, I find it easier to install the closet flange when I set the W/C.


Thanks. 

It depends on the job. This builder is first class, and if he says the floor is 3/4", thats what it is. I did the concrete, so I knew we would be good. 

I install 3" long stainless steel machine screws in the closet flange, with fender washers and nuts at the bottom. The concrete is poured around them. That flange will never move. I would never do it if I wasn't pouring the floor, though. The toilet would be 20 degrees off, I am sure.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow I hope that flange never has to be replaced. Pity the plumber who has to deal with that


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumb nutz said:


> Wow I hope that flange never has to be replaced. Pity the plumber who has to deal with that


With a stainless steel flange why would it be replaced?

The only time anything will be done with that flange is if they are moving it in a remodel and the floor is being busted up then anyway.

I usually just pour the cement with the screws in place.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

poptop said:


> here in illinoyed we'd have to separate vent the wc, the shower, back vent the lav, and vent the pit. were a little vent happy here


Code reference?


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Redwood said:


> With a stainless steel flange why would it be replaced?
> 
> The only time anything will be done with that flange is if they are moving it in a remodel and the floor is being busted up then anyway.
> 
> I usually just pour the cement with the screws in place.


There are plenty of stainless rings I've replaced, either broken at the flange connection to the ring or the ring bending at the closet bolt slot. Nothing is forever.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

If a 4" x 3" 90 for the closet bend is legal there, which it might not be, but has been in all 4 states I'm licensed in. Why noy just stub up in 4" and glue the collar on the inside. It can be easily drilled out and replaced if need be. And the collar can be set on top of the finished floor. I never use a stackable, or double ring.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

4 x 3 sounds like it would be a good way to do it. They are legal here. 

Course, they would just laugh at you in my local supply houses.............

I'm lucky if they have a 3 x 3 some days.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumb nutz said:


> There are plenty of stainless rings I've replaced, either broken at the flange connection to the ring or the ring bending at the closet bolt slot. Nothing is forever.


Sounds like someone didn't use screws in the 6 holes provided... :whistling2:


----------



## poptop (Mar 17, 2011)

Colgar said:


> Code reference?


i should'nt say it's il it's more how they allow cities to rewrite the code.ie burr ridge no wet vents. the cities around here you vent everything. in montgomery i wasn't allowed to vent 2 floor sinks off one cottage wye. this may not be reflected in our code book but in the chicago area each city is different.


----------

